# Logi apache

## qubaaa

Wie ktoś, jak wyłączyć logowanie w apache 2.2.21? Niedawno aktualizowałem i wyglądało to nieco inaczej. Domyślnie w plikach konfiguracyjnych był customlog. Zatem by wyłączyć access_log-a wystarczyło zakomentować tę linię. Teraz w plikach konfiguracyjnych nic na ten temat nie ma. Dodanie CustomLog /dev/null combined nic nie daje. Jest to dla mnie dosyc wazna kwestia, bo same rzadania uzytkownikow po kilku dniach zajmuja w owym logu gigabajty pamięci. 

Przy okazji jeszcze podepne pytanie - czy da sie error loga tak skonfigurowac, by nie wyrzucal bledow zwiazanych z php? Wiem, ze moge error reporting wylaczyc, ale nie o to mi chodzi. Chce po prostu uszczuplic error loga - same bledy zwracane php widze piszac konkretne skrypty.

edit: aktualna pozostaje druga część pytania. Dopiero teraz widzę, że ustawienia logowania są jako oddzielny moduł konfigurowalne w innym pliku.

----------

## Bastian82

Raportowanie błędów php moim zdaniem należy wyłączyć w php.ini a nie w apache

----------

## SlashBeast

W przypadku php po fastcgi w nginksie po wylaczenu w php.ini reportowania do stderr bledy nie leca w nginksowy error_log. Pewnie w apache jest podobnie.

----------

